# Beruf, Studium, 3D Visualisierung? Brauche Rat!



## Riepi (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Beruf für mich bzw dem richtigen Studienplatz. Mache zur Zeit eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter im Print-Bereich. Nach jetzt 2 Jahren weiß ich, dass ich dabei aber nicht bleiben möchte. Habe festgestellt, dass mir das Konstruieren nach festen Plänen, Daten etc mehr Spaß macht und mehr liegt, als freies Entwerfen von Layouts etc. Zwischendurch hatten wir immer mal mit technischen Zeichnungen sowie auch 3d Zeichnungen/Grafiken von CAD und anderen 
Systemen zu tun. Meistens irgendwelche Bestandteile von Maschinen, da wir auch Montageanleitugen und dergleichen erstellen.

Nun möchte ich aber gerne selber mehr ans Konstruieren gehen, nicht dass ich unbedingt die Pläne entwerfen,sondern eher für die Visualisierung zuständig sein möchte. Dabei ist es gar nicht einfach das richtige Studienfach zu finden, da alle irgendwie mehr auf den eigentlichen Beruf eingehen (zb Architekt, Innenarchitekt, Stadtplanung, Konstrukteur, Ingenieur). Mir selber geht es schon um das Design, also die Visualisierung. Es gibt ja auch noch Design Studiengänge, aber die meisten beschäftigen sich eher mit anderen Fachrichtungen bzw nicht wirklich mit Konstruieren, sondern dort stehen gestalterische layoutmäßige Aspekte im Vordergrund. Auch gibt es noch solche Ausbildungsberufe wie technischer Zeichner und Bauzeichner, wobei letzterer sich schon sehr interessant anhört.Ich würde aber einfach jetzt nach der Ausbildung gerne studieren gehen da meine Ambitionen einfach höher sind und eine solche Ausbildung wahrscheinlich meine Erwartungen wieder nicht erfüllen würde. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen sowohl CAD zu erlernen als auch mit 3D Programmen zu arbeiten. Eines meiner Hobbys ist ja unter anderem 3d studio max. 

Es gibt ja bereits Firmen die für Visualisierungen jeglicher Art in Architektur und Industrie zuständig sind.Nur gibt es dafür auch geeignete Studiengänge, die sich mit der Visualisierung beschäftigen? Es gibt zwar Studiengänge wie "visuelle Kommunikation" die einem z.B. die Möglichkeiten von 3d Programmen vermitteln. Als Schwerpunkt stehen hierbei aber immer Characteranimation, Film und Fernsehen. Es ist ja auch nicht verkehrt sowas zu können und Animationen sind auch sicherlich sehr nützlich, doch würde ich diese dann lieber im Architektur bzw Industriellem Bereich erstellen.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob mir irgendjemand ein Studienfach nennen kann, das in meine Richtung geht. Bin auch für alle anderen Empfehlungen offen, also was jetzt weitere Ausbildung oder dergleichen angeht.

Vielleicht könnten auch einmal die Personen, die bereits für Visualsierungen zuständig sind und/oder mit CAD Systemen arbeiten, mal ihren Werdegang schildern, da bestimmt nicht alle beim z.B. Bauzeichner geblieben sind, sondern sich wohl auch weitergebildet haben (zB 3d selbstangeeignet oder Fortbildung etc.) oder gar direkt studiert haben. 

Letztendlich will ich nicht auschließen eines der o.g. Studienfächer (Architektur,Stadtplanung...) zu belegen auch wenn sie sich nur indirekt mit Visualisierungen beschäftigen.

Oder ist es vielleicht doch sinnvoller noch eine Ausbildung als Bauzeichner anzuhängen?

Brauche dringend Rat, Studienberatung kommt demnächst auch noch und würde mich freuen wenn ich da vielleicht noch ein paar möglichePerspektiven hätte über die es zu reden lohnt.

Also vielen Dank schonmal

Riepi

P.S. Diesen Beitrag stelle ich in verschiedene Foren, kann sein dass er manchmal vielleicht nicht 100% zum Thema passt


----------



## tganter (15. Juli 2004)

ein Studium an einer normalen Universität oder Fachhochschule ist mir nicht bekannt. Es gibt aber einige auf Computergrafiken spezialisierte Lehrstühle wie zum Beispiel http://www.filmschool.de/ oder http://www.sae.edu/ (sind allerdings mit Studiengebühren verbunden). 

Viele CG-Spezialisten haben sich ihr Wissen selbst beigebracht oder bei einer Firma gelernt (Praktikum).

Viele Grüsse
tganter


----------



## Visu1 (15. Juli 2004)

@tganter 
das ist normalerweise meine Antwort.

@riepi

Ich mach solche Dinge die du beschrieben hast und mein Werdegang war folgender. Hab Tischler (Schreiner) gelernt und später in Abendkurse AutoCAD und Autodesk VIZ4 mir angeeignet und später in der Firma in der ich arbeite eingeführt . Mit den Visualisierungen und den Entwürfen arbeiten wir jetzt für die zweitgrösste Wohnwagen Firma in Deutschland. Das nächst Ziel das ich ins Auge gefasst habe ist die SAE in Wien um einfach mehr aus Visualisierungen heraus zu holen, Richtung Animationen und so.

mfg. visu


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Juli 2004)

Hi du!

Ich selbst studiere Computervisualistik in Koblenz und ich kann dir sagen, dass falls du soetwas studieren willst, nicht nur genau das studieren kannst. Ich z.B. lerne im Moment fast nur Mathe/Logik/Programmierung um dann überhaupt mal mit anderen Dingen wie Computergrafik usw. anfangen zu können, da diese sehr viel mathematisches Wissen voraussetzen, vorausgesetzt du willst mit Direct3D programmieren usw.

Aber das scheinst du ja nicht zu wollen 

Bei SAE in Köln habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das das Studium sehr viel genauer und spezifischer ist, aber dafür dann knapp 10000 Euro zu bezahlen? Ich weiss nicht, dafür haben die, die da fertig waren viel zu wenig gelernt und waren auf dem selben Wissensstand wie ich.
Aber vielleicht habe ich dort nur einfach den falschen Studiengang erwischt. Jedenfalls denke ich das es besser ist wenn das Studium sehr viel mehr Bereiche umfasst als nur das was du später machen willst, da die heutigen Berufe fast alle übergreifend sind und man so noch die Möglichkeit bewahrt in eine etwas andere Richtung zu gehn.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Zusammenfassend gesagt:

- Wenn du wirklich nur das machen willst, dann würde ich es mir selbst beibringen oder wie schon gesagt: Abendkurse
- wenn du das dann wirklich kannst, dann brauchst du kein Diplom um einen Arbeitgeber davon zu überzeugen (das ist meine Meinung)
- ich würde mal nach einem Praktikum in dieser Richtung suchen
(Praktika sind sehr häufig Möglichkeiten zum Einstieg in einen Job in dieser Branche, da du dann zeigen kannst das du zu gebrauchen bist usw.)

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## tganter (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Visu _
> *@tganter
> das ist normalerweise meine Antwort. *



sorry visu


----------



## Riepi (16. Juli 2004)

Danke euch allen, hatte selber auch schon überlegt mit Abendkursen anzufangen. Und das in einem Studium mehr vermittelt wird als das was man eigentlilch machen möchte ist  immer so, und ist ja auch ok.
In einem anderen Forum wurde mir noch ein Studiengang genannt, der erst seit kurzem existiert, aber höchst interessant zu sein scheint:

http://www.fh-kl.de/kaiserslautern/at/virtual_design/main.htm

Thx
Riepi


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Hört sich doch mal gar nicht schlecht an.

Einiger Nachteil meiner Meinung nach:
Der Studiengang ist sehr neu und in der Testphase. Und die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 20 begrenzt, daher wird es wohl leider gar nicht so einfach sein sich da zu bewerben.

Aber sonst sicherlich eine Alternative. Finds nur immer wieder krass wie extrem praxisbezogen FHs sind. Als wenn Grundwissen und Verstehen gar keine Rolle spielt  

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------

